# How big does it need to be?



## RWBlue (Feb 20, 2005)

Newbie question
How big :B does it need to be to be worth while?

I kept and filleted a few fish I caught the other day. At the end, I questioned if they were large enough to be worth while. I wonder if I should have thrown a few of them back.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

if I can get a filet off of them, then it's worth it to me, I know my limitations and I don't waste fish. If you feel guity, then they are too small.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I use to fish a pond that the lady told us to fish fro bass we had to catch and toss out 20 gills each trip... I did not want to toss them on the bank so I cleaned some really small gills... If you need them and can clean the small ones then your good to go...


----------



## gonefishin' (Apr 14, 2004)

That's something your experience and tolerence for a nasty job will tell you. I've cleaned 6 inch gills and gotten fillets. I prefer 8 inch + but sometimes they swallow the hook and you have no choice. One thing is for sure, if you take the time they are great eating.


----------



## RWBlue (Feb 20, 2005)

In that case I dont feel to bad. All the fish I attempted to fillet were 8 inches or better.

I just suck at filleting. The same thing goes for cleaning rabbits and squirrels. I am much better with deer. I guess I need more practice, or bigger fish.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Wish I could help you with the fish but you need to see me or anyone in action to get it... also your knife must be sharp or use an electric knife...
Rabbits are too easy gezzzzzzzzzzzzus just pull off the skin after cutting around the legs then cut off the legs and head rince in water soak overnight in fridge in bowl with water and salt... done
here is a little video from a member here on how to do tree rats:
http://members.localnet.com/~nickdd/Mr.SQUACKS_0001.wmv


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

I also don't like to fillet too small of gills. I go with gills anywhere from 7 inches and bigger, unless they swallow it.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

It depends on how good you are with a knife, how big a fish you are catching and mostly how bad you want a fish fry! I have kept and cleaned some small ones, like Clyde said I was fishing a pond the guy wanted the bluegill thinned out and asked that we toss them on the bank for the *****. I thought "feed the coond"  I'll feed myself first.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Clyde, that video makes me hungry.....  
I'm glad I wasn't eating my oatmeal yet.


----------

